# Blacktop sq ft cost



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

What's the current sq ft cost for blacktop driveways in the Northern IL region?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

